# Delivering second babies... BIGGER babies...



## BabyOsMommy (Jul 1, 2003)

Ds was 10lbs 10ounces. There were some many things about his birth that I wish I'd done differently, that may have resulted in fewer complications. When he came out, my Ob/gyn and the nurses justified my pitocin induced/epidural/vacuum extraction, long stalled labour because of how large he was. Apparently that's the largest baby my ob had delivered "naturally", and she's been around a good 15-20yrs.

Now, at 3months with #2, I'm starting to really think about delivering this baby. I want to do this without an epidural and all the crap they put me through during my first labour (I actually let them do an xray while I was in active labour because they wanted to make sure he wasn't breech as he wasn't decending, and they didn't have a portable u/s machine available -







and







). I attribute my stalled labour to the epidural, and the vacuum to my weak contractions during pushing. I want to do this one "right".

And then there's the fear of trying to deliver an 11-12lb baby without pain meds. I know it won't change how big my baby gets, but I guess I just need to talk about it... my mw has been supportive, and actually dismisses the size factor as no big deal (another midwife in their practice's sister gave birth to an 11lb 2oz baby at home, so I'm not worried about my mw freaking over size like my ob did).

So, for those with big first babies... how big was your second?????


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

My second was two pounds bigger than my first, but an amazingly empowering, wonderful birth experience. There is a wonderful thread somewhere on the boards about "big babies"--I believe you would find incredibly inspiring!

As far as size goes, I'm honestly of the opinion you can birth whatever size babies you happen to grow. You were designed to do this! If you surround yourself with people who also believe in your ability---it will be a tremendous help during your pregnancy!

I wonder if someone can find that thread??? I'm search challenged lately. I personally wouldn't be as afraid of size as I would the "care" I received in the hospital.....

Sounds like you're on a great path--seeking out support and stories, switching models of care from Ob to mw......I wish you a happy, healing and ecstatic birth!


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, I'm actually due to deliver my second any day now, so I can't comment on *that* part........

But my dd was nearly 10lbs........and, since I have nothing to compare it too, it wasn't bad. I mean, she came out, right? In reading about it, I've heard that some people say delivering a larger baby can be easier because your uterus has more surface area to contract on and so your contractions are more productive. I don't know if thats true or not.

Anyways.......I delivered my dd without an epi.........and pushing her out was a piece of cake. Really. I waited till I was ready and pushed her out in two pushes. If you can fit a 10lb baby out you probably will have the same ammount of ease as I had. And, I haven't worried one bit about this guy being bigger, to be honest.........I mean, my daughter wasn't bad so I figure I can handle a little bigger just fine if he comes out bigger.

They always say second is easier and I'm finding that my hips have spread more and my body is doing it's thing just fine.

Coming from someone who's delievered a big baby with no pain meds, it's really really not that bad. And having done it, I'm not scared one bit about doing it again.


----------



## watermamma (Dec 29, 2003)

My first was 9lbs2oz, not huge by any means, but good sized. 2nd was 10lbs 3oz, I hardly even pushed, she just kind of shot out and I held her head back with my hand. She also had a hand at her head which did not hinder her actual birth one bit. 1st birth was in hospital w/epidural, 2nd birth all natural, free-standing birth center and I wouldn't change a thing!!!

My petite grandmother (dearly departed







) had 5 babies, all between 9 and 12lbs, they came out just fine.!

BTW, my 2nd's head circ. was same as my 1st ones. My midwife said even if the next was 11+lbs, the head would probably be the same. Doesn't matter to me, seems to be their shoulders that get me ever time!

Yikes! An x-ray! Sounds like you have a much better care provider this time (aka: a midwife!!!!). It is also much easier to not think about the drugs you could be getting if you are not in a hospital


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I can't answer yet either, but my DS was 10 lbs. However, he had a big head and chest (his chest circumference was actually larger than his head). I keep reminding myself that I gave birth to him without horrible problems, and I can probably handle an even bigger baby than him.

Also remember that fat is squishy. That makes me feel better.


----------



## Greaseball (Feb 1, 2002)

Homebirths are generally less painful than hospital births. Midwives don't usually see anything wrong with a large baby; sometimes they even encourage moms to try to eat in such a way to grow a large baby.

I've only had one, and she was only 7.5 lbs, and it was very hard. 4-hour pushing stage, ended up with forceps, but I know that even if I have a large baby (and that's what we're expecting) it will be much easier, since I'll be at home.


----------



## tmarina (Sep 12, 2002)

My third baby was a lb smaller than my second. I cut most refined sugar out of my diet because my first two babies were shoulder dystocias and I was determined to give my baby a gentler birth this time. It worked.


----------

